# M50 eflow.ie 1890 number



## Elitist (4 Sep 2008)

So rang the 1890 number after going through the toll bridge on Sunday.
Check the credit card today and it cost me 60 euro.


  31/08/2008  EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4   €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00     
  31/08/2008 EFLOW.IE DUBLIN 4    €6.00


----------



## bond-007 (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: M50 1890 number*

Oh dear. 

The system is crumbling already.


----------



## podgerodge (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: M50 1890 number*

holy bejaysus.  was that amount actually charged to your credit card? Are they going to pay the interest charged if you are in debit?  (regardless of how little it may be)


----------



## FredBloggs (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: M50 1890 number*

I went through it on Saturday.  Rang the 1890 number - you were given options ... press 1 for this press 2 for that etc.  Pressed the appropriate number.  Then more options.  Pressed the number.  Silence.  I went through this three times before giving up.  Probably there was no one there as it was Saturday evening but they didn't even have a message saying "Our opening hours are..."  and I would have thought that in this day and age they could have an automated answering service 24 hours a day same as they have for Eircom etc.
Anyway just about remembered to call on sunday before 8 pm.  A very bored sounding girl took my details.  Reg first.  Then credit card details.  The credit card wouldn't go through for her so she called it all out again - credit card number was right but she'd entered incorrectly the expiry date.  Alarmed she might have my reg in wrong I asked her to call that back to me too but she said she couldn't as it was no longer available to her.

I'm an infrequent user of the toll bridge but next time I'll pay on line.  Its just a pain that you can't phone up from your mobile and that you can't dial the payment department directly.


----------



## teachai (5 Sep 2008)

Theres apparently been a few "teething" issues and I heard that the NRA are going to waive some charges. 
I'd definitely be asking for a refund


----------



## Elitist (6 Sep 2008)

I rang and they said they would refund.

It will sort itself out over next few weeks I imagine


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Sep 2008)

Elitist said:


> So rang the 1890 number after going through the toll bridge on Sunday.
> Check the credit card today and it cost me 60 euro.


This is mentioned in today's Indo. See .


----------



## bond-007 (6 Sep 2008)

Nice to know the Indo is watching us closely.


----------



## folder (6 Sep 2008)

Beforehand somebody took the money, now somebody has to man the phones, man the internet, send out bills, send out solicitors letters, send out ballifs and deal with 1000's of complaints per day.

Where is the cost saving?

Oops, yeah they are charging folk €3 whom do not register. Im not a frequent user, 1 once a month through Dublin and M1 and rarely through Fermoy but months ago I still got an Eazypass tag. Extra charge of €1.21 per month for insurance of the tag.


----------



## tallpaul (8 Sep 2008)

folder said:


> Oops, yeah they are charging folk €3 whom do not register. Im not a frequent user, 1 once a month through Dublin and M1 and rarely through Fermoy but months ago I still got an Eazypass tag. Extra charge of €1.21 per month for insurance of the tag.


 

Why don't you simply sign up for video registration?? The toll is then €2.50 on the M50 without any of the faffing about of ringing up to make a payment. You register once and forget about it...


----------



## theoneill (8 Sep 2008)

I am currently on my 4th attempt to sign up for video registration.


----------



## DaveD (9 Sep 2008)

theoneill said:


> I am currently on my 4th attempt to sign up for video registration.



I've been trying complete the video registration on the eflow website since Friday, it just pops up with "update in progress" and never gets any further. The 1890 phone people say theres a problem with video account registration on their website. The problem has been there since at least 5th Sept and is still there now, not very satisfactory!

Had to do it by phone in the end.


----------



## theoneill (9 Sep 2008)

I ended up ringing them too, got sorted in a few minutes


----------



## FredBloggs (9 Sep 2008)

How does video registration work?  If for example you'll only use the toll bridge once every few months is it worth it?


----------



## theoneill (9 Sep 2008)

I think so, there seems to be no admin fee though you pay an extra 50c on the toll.
I reckon if you find yourself using it every month then it makes sense to switch to a tag.

I read in the indo that some enterprising drivers were covering up their rear reg plates however they forgot about the front ones and are facing some nasty fines.


----------



## FredBloggs (9 Sep 2008)

Thanks


----------



## sandrat (9 Sep 2008)

thing is the video reg thing only works for the barrier free and the tags work at all toll stations across the country and future ones


----------



## tallpaul (11 Sep 2008)

sandrat said:


> thing is the video reg thing only works for the barrier free and the tags work at all toll stations across the country and future ones


 
Yes but you can still pay by cash and there is no cost savings at other toll plazas by using a tag...


----------



## Elitist (11 Sep 2008)

The video registration is not working today. Just says processing.


----------



## macshaned (19 Sep 2008)

Through our www.saynoto1890.com website we've now, finally, found out the geographical alternative number for the eFlow 1890 50 10 50 number.

For anyone who has mobile or landline phone minutes bundles, this will save them upwards on 35c per minute if they have to call the eFlow customer services number - instead of paying separately for the 1890 number as is normally the case.

The number is 01 6602511 and select the eFlow call centre option.


----------



## folder (19 Sep 2008)

Following my most recent post on this thread, I have now become a victim of their imcompetency.

My Office received a letter saying I never paid my toll even though I have an Eazypass Tag.

I called and called and called and called some more to the 1890 number and eventually got through after being cut off over and over again. It does not have an option for people who have been fined or reminded incorrectly so you press 4 for other options and 3 for other options. It tells you the phones are busy and to check the website(which is useless for this problem) and then cuts you off. 

Eventually I got through to some dimwit whom said to ingnore the letter completely. I do not agree and called back eventually getting somebody else who flagged my account as being with Eazypass without asking for my tag number. I did offer her my tag number which she duly declined.

I can only but wait to see if my office gets a solicitors letter.


----------



## carpedeum (20 Sep 2008)

I don't know what all the fuss is about. I got an eFlow tag and have been using it on all the toll roads with no problems. The Port Tunnel at €3 at weekends is brilliant value.... ten minutes from the M1 to parking beside the Seán O'Casey Bridge last night! A neighbour has an EazyPass tag, but, was never advised by EazyPass, who have no connection to eFlow, that the tag must be positioned correctly on the windscreen for the new M50 gantry to pick up the signal. He was being charged as an unregistered customer until he fitted it correctly. A part of the problem seems to be too many motorists leaving it till the last week in August and after to apply and then bombarding eFlow with inquiries. No call Centre can cope with this.


----------



## sandrat (20 Sep 2008)

folder said:


> Following my most recent post on this thread, I have now become a victim of their imcompetency.
> 
> My Office received a letter saying I never paid my toll even though I have an Eazypass Tag.
> 
> ...


 
same thing happened to my dad someone is ringing him back in 7 days. his tag worked on the way to the airport but not on the way back. Anyhoo apparently if you choose no option or the as gaeilge option you get through to a person straight away who speaks english.


----------



## eflowsucks (10 Dec 2008)

hi

ive been fighting with these clowns for four months now, i have however got some inside numbers for the eflow call centre in newry, so if you want to avoid the silly 1890 number try these;  
048 308 31099 extension 30083 (kieran)
or
048 308 31099 extension 31255 (cahill)

good luck


----------

